# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Мои третьи домашние роды

## Амина

Это были самые странные, удивительные и неожиданные мои роды) Неожиданные — не в смысле я их не ждала, наоборот, ой как ждала)) А совсем не такие, какие у меня уже были, какими я видела и мечтала эти... Наша девочка все решила сделать по-своему)))
   Рожала я уже дня 4-5... Тренировочные (или не тренировочные все-таки?) схватки периодами шли весьма регулярно и оооочень болезненно. В ночь с 1 на 2 июля я честно проживала роды с 3 до 6 утра. Настолько реалистично все шло. Правда, к 6 я не обнаружила прогресса, расстроилась и легла спать) Со 2-го на 3-е я выспалась, не смотря на схватки, но с утра выяснилось, что моя мама (мы живем с родителями в двушке) решила срочно (а как же, до родов успеть!)))) переклеить обои в прихожей. Роды на 3 июля отменялись. Ага-ага, хочешь насмешить Бога, расскажи ему о своих планах))) Меня к ремонту не допустили, я вышивала и наблюдала со стороны. Схватки шли по-прежнему с интервалом не меньше 12 минут по 30-50 секунд. Это я развлекалась схваткосчиталкой (совершенная ерунда оказалась для моих родов) Часам к 4 дня я опухла от вышивки и жары и рискнула-таки выйти на улицу. Днем было +30, поэтому я сидела дома) А тут твердо выгнала себя взашей и дала четкую установку нагуливать схватки. Погуляла славно — встретила тетю, потом — подругу, тоже не так давно родившую третьего) В общем, домой вернулась к 6 вечера и тремя последними схватками с интервалом в 6 минут. Обрадовала мужа. Он обрадовался)))) Пришли с  прогулки дети, запросили есть. Я приготовила ужин, накормила детей, пообдирала обои в туалете))) Заметила, что как только я сажусь или ложусь, все прекращается. Потому меня одолела жажда действия))) Пришла мама, вдвоем обирать туалет стало тесновато))) Я ушла к мужу, взялась за вышивку.  Сидим вдвоем, он телевизор смотрит, я — вышиваю, стоя в колненно-локтевой. Обычный спокойный вечер. Как будто и не рожаем))  На схватке говорить уже не могу, зато удобно широко расставить ноги, чуть присесть и пружинить в таком положении)
   В 20:50 почистился кишечник. Схватка на унитазе — потрясающие ощущения! Но оказалось очень удобно идти на боль. Старалась на зажиматься, схватки шли короткие, но весьма болезненные. Звучать не хотелось, просто дышала, пыхтела) И очень было интересно, дорожаем до 4-го июля?))) 
   После туалета схватки участились. 3-4 подряд шли через 4 минуты. Потом я распустила волосы, села, снова взяла вышивку. А сидя схватки не идут... Пришлось снова вставать. Поддерживать разговор на схватке практически уже невозможно, а дети-то лезут, что-то спрашивают... Кстати, ни дети, ни родители до последнего не знали, что мы рожаем)) Только я и муж) Очень обыденно все... Как будто я каждый месяц рожаю)) 
   Дети искупались, улеглись, я почитала им книжку даже! Арсений (старший) вдруг спросил: "А что будем делать, если малышка посреди ночи родится?" К чему бы это он? Сказала: "Как что, спать!"))) 
   Дети долго не засыпали, шептались, смеялись, я шикала на них и проживала схватки. Чаще или длиннее они не становились. Усиливались ощущения. Я сознательно заставляла себя расслаблять промежность на схватке, идти на боль. Было больно))) Да, и дышать тоже заставляла) Несколько раз ловила себя на том, что, старательно расслабляясь, забываю дышать)))) 
   В 23:30 Тимошка (младший сын)  никак не засыпал и я легла к нему. Он взял меня за руку, я как-то устроилась, тут накатила схватка. Я лежу… Устала уже... И тут внутри меня что-то взорвалось! И тишина. Я испугалась, встала, покапало… Треснул пузырь? И опять же тишина, схваток нет. А Тимошка за секунду до этого уснул, не успел вместе со мной испугаться)  Теперь на схватках стали подтекать воды. Первую порцию я впитала в одноразовую пеленку — чисто, ура. Потом поняла, что пеленок не хватит  и вставала над высаживательным тазиком. Текло много)Частота и продолжительность схваток так и не увеличилась! Но шейка открывалась, подавая надежду) Я уже поняла, что 3-го родить не успею, стало хорошо) Почему-то не хотелось рожать под конец дня.
   В 23:50 почувствовала желание сходить в туалет. Да, боялась обкакаться на потугах) Родители прямо за дверью клеили обоями прихожую)) Я очень старалась не  подать виду)) Процесс прошел успешно, потом я сходила в душ. Кстати, в этих родах совсем не хотелось в воду. И вернулась в комнату.   Дети спали, муж работал за компьютером, я положила одноразовую пеленку на кровать, встала на колени, оперлась руками на подоконник (наша кровать рядом с окном) и вдыхала ночную прохладу. Где-то внизу трещали цикады, из открытого окна дул легкий ветерок... 
   Между схватками я успевала даже по этим схваткам соскучится, мне кажется, промежуток так и остался минут 7 и секунд 30 продолжительность. С ужасом думаю, сколько же еще? И ловлю себя на том, что все - не хочу больше, не могу.....И на очередной болючей схватке понимаю, что меня тужит! Выдавливаю: «Дима! Дима, потуги!» Он вскакивает, я зачем-то прошу его обработать руки спиртом. Видимо, чтобы не уходил их мыть) Меня уже поздно оставлять) А сама так и стою на коленях, упершись руками в подоконник. Сильно давит в задний проход, в первый раз такое. Вторая потуга не заставляет себя ждать, я хочу перевернуться, в первых двух родах я тужилась лежа на боку. Поворачиваюсь, но понимаю, что лечь не смогу. Зависаю в неудобной позе — левая нога подогнута под попу, правая широко отставлена, наклоняюсь назад, чтобы не задавить младенца. Давление на анус нереальное. Страшно, не знаю за что хвататься. Болит спина. И тут чувствую, что рождается голова. Вижу, как аккуратно она появляется и все.   И тишина. Голова торчит в промежности, темно, свет только от монитора, голова вся в смазке, белая и не шевелится. У меня начинается легкая паника. Потуги нет, стоять неудобно. Муж догадывается залезть на кровать и поддержать меня сзади. Вдвоем смотрим на гордый профиль, подпертый щеками, обращенный к моему правому бедру.  Я не умею не тужится на потугах, а тут еще и страх подстегнул, на следующей потуге прорезались плечики (было также больно и сильно по ощущениям), малышка родилась по пояс и я уже взяла ее на руки. Она тут же начала так кричать!)) Вся в смазке, щекастая и такая горластая! Тимошка тут же проснулся, испугался и тоже заревел. Закрывал уши руками, вздрагивал - он серьезно боялся ее плача! Муж отнес его к родителям в комнату. Кстати, только в тот момент родители и узнали, что я рожала вообще-то))) Арсений, прошедший школу молодого бойца с Тимкой, даже ухом не повел)))) Время было 00:23) 4 июля) Я сразу посмотрела, кто же у нас родился? До последнего сомневалась, что будет девочка) Боялась поверить))) Девочка) Принцесса! Она так обиженно плакала, не хотела брать грудь, ничего не хотела, рыдала и все тут) Минут через 15 я присела над тазиком и за одну потугу родила плаценту. Девочка наконец взяла грудь и наступила тишина... Я смотрела на нее, нюхала, целовала и никак не могла поверить в реальность происходящего. Вот она — наша долгожданая дочка, наша фея, наша Злата...) 
   К половине третьего Злата успела пососать из обеих грудей, я сходила в душ, мы перезали пуповинку (ооо, это был квест с карманным фонариком!))) , муж принес обратно Тимошку и мы легли спать... Уже впятером)) А я никак не могла заснуть (Боже, как же сокращается матка!!!), лежала и слушала дыхание моих самых близких на свете людей... Счастье... безусловное...)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Умнички обе! От всей души поздравляю!
Так здорово! Просто чудесно!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, Олесик) В этот раз я намечтала себя быстрые роды на рассвете, а получилось вот так) Но не менее чудесно))

----------


## kiara

В третий раз читать я не выдержу, реветь от умиления уже нет сил и слез))))))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Поздравляю от всей души! Читала и плакала, так чудесно это все! Молодцы, умнички, нет слов просто! Я очень рада за Вас!!!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, мои хорошие)) Я тоже теперь реву все время)) и гормоны, и недосып сказываются))

----------


## Jazz

Марина, я в восхищении - насколько это сильное событие, переживание, что оно захлестывает нас, читающих, несмотря на расстояния, буквы, мониторы и совсем иной гормональный статус! У меня тоже и радость, и слезы. А еще вчера, когда я узнала про рождение Златы, мне реально стало физически легче (мне ровно сутки до этого было лихо - к стоматологу сходила))). Может, конечно, просто так совпало, но за это вам отдельное спасибо! : - ** GIVE_HEART *

----------


## kiara

Не совпало!!!))) У меня тоже денек был еще тот до этого, а когда на утро получила Маринкино смс-сразу полегчало на душе и к вечеру я уже весь мир любила)))))

----------


## Веснушка

вот и я наконец добралась почитать!!! очень круто и вдохновляюще!!! и еще экстримально)))))))) какие вы все впятером молодцы!!!!! а я вот почему то не реву, но улыбаться как чеширский кот наверное буду еще целый день!)))))))))

----------


## kiara

Веснушка, Оль -как у вас там дела?)))

----------


## Ёжик

Поздравляю с доченькой!!!!!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо большое!)



> Поздравляю с доченькой!!!!!

----------


## polya

Марина - умничка! Такое самообладание! Сил тебе и терпения!

----------


## Амина

> Марина - умничка! Такое самообладание! Сил тебе и терпения!


Спасибо!) Самообладание один раз сбойнуло))

----------

